# Vickers MG Mk.I



## Maharg (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone here have any machinist drawings for the Vickers MG Mk.I. I realy don't need nuts and bolts, but I would like to see some General Arrangement drawings with dimensions 

Here are a couple of the best links I have found so far.

History of the Vickers Machine Gun

The Vickers Machine Gun


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2007)

I possess little knowledge on armaments. This is from my late fathers wartime training manual 'Standard Gunnery Notes for Aircrew' RAAF (1943). Plenty more where that came from, but no schematics with dimensions.






Incidentally, I am intrigued by your 'face' at left. Is it you?


----------



## Maharg (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for your help Graeme, not quite what i'm after but very interesting all the same. 

I found my Avitar some time ago. It's not me, but my Mrs reckons someone took a photo of me on the computer and traced it. LOL they even got the pose right.


----------

